# Cypripedium elegans



## yijiawang (Jul 28, 2011)

Cypripedium elegans, I just came from Tibet


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2011)

Is it fully open? If not, please post a photo when it does. It looks intriguing.


----------



## yijiawang (Jul 29, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Is it fully open? If not, please post a photo when it does. It looks intriguing.



Hello, Yes it is an open flower, different flower color with other elegans.

Another slipper orchid in flower now, fragrant


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting, in some ways reminds me of a Selenipedium. I hope seed propagated C. elegans becomes more available in the hobby someday in the future.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice! Great posting.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2011)

Very interesting flowers. Can you propagate these?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 30, 2011)

Different! I like them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2011)

New one for me -- Unusual patterns for a Cyp.


----------



## yijiawang (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes I have pollinated Xself and hybrid with Cyp.tibeticum, hope success.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 31, 2011)

:clap: Really neat/different! :drool::drool:
Hope you're successful!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2011)

Is Cyp. elegans the one in your first post? What is the one in your other post? I agree with Leo that it does look like a Selenipedium.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 31, 2011)

look like subtropicum


----------



## yijiawang (Aug 1, 2011)

yes it's staminode is very similar to American Selenipedium, different with Cypripedium though it is belong to Cypripedium genus now. Anyway, let's try to hybrid.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 1, 2011)

yijiawang said:


> Yes I have pollinated Xself and hybrid with Cyp.tibeticum, hope success.



Did You also cross pollinate two plants or do You have only one flowering plant of subtropicum available?
Selfing should be critical.
Crossing with reginae brings capsules at least.


----------



## yijiawang (Aug 1, 2011)

These 2 spikes were from one rhizome, I made some hybrid with fasciolatum macranthum parviflorum and so on, hope, successful

Very different lip and staminode with Chinese Cypripedium genus species, do not know why it was belong to this genus. but hope these hybrid could have baby!

reginae? I hope I have!


----------



## Berthold (Aug 1, 2011)

yijiawang said:


> These Very different lip and staminode with Chinese Cypripedium genus species, do not know why it was belong to this genus.



subtropicum is in close relation to wardii. Have a look at that flower construction, its similar.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanx for sharing. I hope to see these in cultivation in USA during my lifetime.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 1, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for sharing. I hope to see these in cultivation in USA during my lifetime.



Whats Your age?

Selfpollination missed in a second case I heard from.


----------



## Dido (Aug 2, 2011)

congrats Yijia on finding the elegans. 

So there was no pict since a long time. 

your collection is growing. cross the fingers for you and your hybrid. 

the stamminodium of debile looks close too I heard.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2011)

Berthold said:


> Whats Your age?


51 going on 14 so I am hopefull! oke:


----------



## Berthold (Aug 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> 51 going on 14 so I am hopefull! oke:



I guess, next year in october there will be seedlings in Europe. And then it is only 4 more years to flower. And 1 year preparing documents for transfer to USA. That means 57 for You, not to bad, I think.


----------



## Dido (Aug 3, 2011)

Berthold did they figure out now who is going to try the capsule of the hybrid. Heard that Claus is hardy ensured.


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Yijia

Is that your subtropicum plant? Lovely flower. I like the elegans too. We have had some germination of the seed of the Subtropicum that I got from you by the way. Still in early stages yet though

Brett


----------

